# Wayfarer havanese



## Hoping for a Havanese (Aug 16, 2013)

Has anyone had any experience with this breeder? Thanks!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

My best friend got her Havanese from Wayfarer. She was very happy with the breeder, and Ricky is a wonderful 2-year-old cutie.


----------



## Hoping for a Havanese (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks so much for the feedback; I really appreciate it!


----------

